# Good bye karma



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

So, she wasn't a GSD but a loved pet none the less, and I am sure you will all understand. We just had to put our ferret down. She was the ultimate dog whisperer. Metro and her had an understanding- I don't bite you, you don't bite me. 

She was quite like our shepherds! No fear, stood her ground and was kind of aloof. A pretty little thing. She had pancreatic cancer (insulinoma) which gets most ferrets get, and lived for two years on meds, pretty darn good! Finally the last few days she has been really fighting her medication. Scratching her neck until it bled. This morning we found her twice in the litter box, a bad sign for clean animals. Took her into the vet who said there was nothing to be done and we have fought hard with her for two years. 

I got her from a guy on Craig's list, not knowing she was ill. Worked for three weeks, getting up every three hours to feed her and get her healthy, all while in my hardest term of nursing school and hubby was away with the military. I worked my butt off for this little girl, and she worked just as hard as I did. 

Rest in peace angel, until you are ready to start your journey all over again. Know that you went with your family around you, loving you every second. 

Karma and Metro two years ago








Karma (right) and Chaos sound asleep. She had such patience with this little baby









My beautiful little soul. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Karma and Sabo when he first came come 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Karma  Loss of any life can be devastating.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

My son is heart broken. I may be a bad mom, but they wanted to be there for the sedation (the final shot is a cardiac shot, verified by blood return, too graphic for kids) and my son wanted to hold her while she fell asleep. Everyone cried. She was our first ferret, so it was a very hard loss. Her ashes should be home in a week or two. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. Ferrets are something else, aren't they? I fostered a few until the rescue could pick them up and they were really something.
Sheilah


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

They are definitely something else- part cat, part dog, all funny all the time! I'm gonna miss her stiff legged run! She never ran like the others- more of a see-saw motion. Quite funny when she's chasing a cat around!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Karma was a beautiful girl, she was extremely lucky to have found her way into your life. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear this

We get attached to pets of all kinds. I had a rabbit that lived to be 7. I was heartbroken when she passed.


----------

